# Vash's Xenos WIPs.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Once again Im starting another army,so I thought I would start up a thread for all the Xenos projects I have on the go.

I Bought The Tyranid Assault Brood a little while back as I thought that Nids may offer a quick Paint solution to my Unfinshed army habit.


Ok lets see how that went then..........




Erm... well my other half (Tinkerbell) has got back into painting her Ork army so to help her out and have a bit of fun I started to build her a Zapp Gun.

The first thing was to sort some wheels out. ( I love the GW ones, but getting them is hard.)

I had an Old metal Guard Lascannon Chassis and a new Lascannon which would form the basic structure for the Zapp gun.










I created a master for one side of the wheel by using a two pence coin and building it up using plastic rod, card, Milliput and a handy shaped Rawl Plug.










Using this I can now churn out wheels sides at will. 











After gluing the wheel sides together I added a bit of extra detail to make each wheel a bit more individual and added them on the chassis.










After that it was just building it up with Orkie whatnots to Kustomize it.





























Next was crew. Heres the first one. Bucket head.










I seem to have lost the Pic of the other one so he will have to wait til I get the paint on.

Well this Tyranid army is going very well.:laugh:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet modelling, i particularly like the bucket head crew . The mold is a good idea too, and really well executed. For the horde !


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the zzap gun! I also like the idea of the grot wearing a bucket, is the thing in his hand a frying pan? +rep
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vash you are a talented guy when it comes to this modelling lark!  What is the blue stuff that you made the mould out of? Those wheels are fantastic though and you make it look soooo easy!

Oh and buckethead? Genius!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The little Buckethead is brilliant. Particularly like the binoculars too.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The mold Stuff ( Blue Gunk) is a product for plaster molding called Siligum.

I just press Milliput or GS into it being carful not to distort the mold as I press.


I have had to admit defeat and now there are going to be TWO Ork Hordes in the house. I just enjoy making the stuff too much.

I am currently converting Gobbos into Grots which I am enjoying hugely.

I will have painted ( Yes thats right painted, finished, done.) Pics of the Zapp Gun up by the end of the week and some grots ( Unpainted) to show by the end of the weekend.

Thanks for the feedback guys and I hope you like whats to come.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Does it work for double-sided moulds? Sorry to hijack your thread a little, but I can't seem to find an inexpensive way to mould and make small items, I tend to just scratchbuild everything, but obviously that is irksome when a mould is a lot quicker.

Oh and to save it being a complete hijack, I look forward to the painted zapp gun


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I couldn't say, never had a go at it. It would be a one hit wonder.

I will see if its ok to do a Tutorial on it.

Here is what I have been up to whilst waiting to go to work ( Im on the later shift at work 14:00 to 22:00.
).


Grot1









Grot2









Grot3









Grot4









Grot5 









Grot6 









Grot7 









Grot8 'Stop biting yer nails.'









Grot9 









Grot10 'Plank.'







.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn it, i think there is no hope for any of us to finish any of our projects. New heresy catch frase "When our members combine..... we have to worst case of ADD in the world of warhammer" Glad to see you are back at it though. the grots looking good. Much better than the gnoblars....*ducks just fast enough to avoid tinks swipe* : P*quack*. Painted pics by the end of the week.....? We will see....we will see.....muwhahahaha : )


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice, real nice the grots look amazing, great work


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man oh man, you make conversion loo soo easy, I love it al!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot the Viscount is at it again!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Paint!*

As promised here a painted mini.:shok:

Heres the Zapp Gun I made for Tink finished.



















Buckethead. Oh its a dakka/na lollipop sign btw.










And his mate I lost the unpainted pic for.










I have started to paint the grot mob now so hopefully will post some of them early next week.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hahahahaaa, Buckethead gives me the giggles. Good job, Vash!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think they are fantastic, even better than when they were unpainted, which shows that you are one of the lucky/well practiced few who are good at both painting and conversion!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Awesome bud, dare i say ...... inspiring.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

dude, your amazing. You must be Mork in disguise. Gratz on the finished product.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing, I love all your work so it's great to get a chance to see it in progress. The bucket grot is cool! Have some rep


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all.

Not as much time for painting this week which is a bummer.

Heres a couple of grots finished anyhoo.










Better pics to come by the end of the week as three more are pretty much done and the flesh is done on the other five.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work Vash! I love the gun especially. The mud on there looks ridiculously realistic and buckethead made me giggle like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

These are just too good! I absolutely love the bucket helmet. Just fantastic:victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

:shok: Finished minis!

ther a couple of the Grots you have seen before but I have managed to take better pictures.

Kaiser.









Batgrot.









Hammertime.









Pipegrot.









Plank.









When the lights not good enough for painting ( or Im not in the mood) I have been working on a looted vehicle.

Take one very knackered Rhino.



















Add left over Imperial Guard wheels and tracks.


Then start adding track assembly gubbins.



















This one will pop up in between everything else as it progresses.

Hopefully the next thing to turn up painted will be 5 more grots.
On the conversion front will probably be more grots or maybe some Burnaboyz.


----------



## Deity of Khorne (Dec 13, 2008)

What you need for buckedhead is to hit em up with some numchucks haha


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome stuff +rep!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Grotz look sweet! That bucket helm is priceless!
awesome work!

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Vash, might I suggest a slightly thinned wash of Thrakka Green on the grots skin? Would really smooth out the highlights and add a great deal more depth to them.


----------

